# Woman In Critical Condition After 9 Rescued From Creek



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.nbc4i.com/story/29316807/woman-in-critical-condition-after-9-rescued-from-creek



> One woman is in critical condition after nine people were rescued Big Darby Creek Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Pleasant Township Fire Chief Jay Noojin said crews were called to the scene after nine people were reported out of their canoes after leaving Trapper John's Canoe Livery in Grove City.
> 
> ...


I'm usually the first one to say, "What the hell were they thinking?" when people get in trouble on the river. However, in this case I'm going to bet that the livery is to blame. A couple of hours ago the Big Darby gauge read 250 about 15 miles downstream from the livery. The Little Darby gauge, about 10 miles upstream from the livery, read 630. That is a *lot *water for the LD, pretty much a death trap for that little creek, and I imagine a commensurate amount of water was also coming down the BD as they run parallel a few miles apart. The BD gage is now at 290 with a bullet. I'll be interested to see where it tops out.

I'm guessing the water was fairly placid when they put these people on the river, and it rose dramatically before they were able to get off. Just speculation at this point, but that is irresponsible if it is the case.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Not trying to pot stir, but that doesn't sound like its flowing that fast? Is it just because it's such a small creek? I've drove over it a dozen times and thought about floating it but never have.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

canoe carp killer said:


> Not trying to pot stir, but that doesn't sound like its flowing that fast? Is it just because it's such a small creek? I've drove over it a dozen times and thought about floating it but never have.


You can't go strictly by the CFS flow as to how strong the current is for any particular flow. My guess is that it is relative to the size of the river or creek. The Scioto at 200 is barely moving. The LD is flowing pretty good at around 200. I wouldn't want to try it at three times that, especially with all of the blind turns, logjams, and strainers. The BD is at 750 CFS right now, so it is rising fast. My guess is that the BD probably jumped around a foot while they were on it, and that can catch a novice paddler by surprise.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

When I first read this story I thought the same thing - at what point does the livery take ownership? Do they have someone paddle the river each morning to report on the river or is it about the $$ and how many people you can push down the river?


----------



## tanker593 (Jul 28, 2008)

I saw this last night. I was wondering what the issue was as I was on the Big Darby in the Plain City area during the afternoon and there was practically no flow despite the rains earlier in the weekend. I assumed this was localized. You definitely need to be aware of your surroundings anytime you're on the water.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

A bad outcome for a group out for a fun time on the water. I hope the situation is not negelent on the part of the livery at this location. The gauge readings do seem to indicate fast water. I'm guessing many are like me and don't fully understand and make good use of that information. Educate your friends and coworkers about the fun that can be found paddling streams and the dangers they do not know about when they go out on those waters. A experience there many years past was the moderately moving water at the put in point indicated an easy trip assisted by the current was in store for our group. Back then for me most trips down stream there meant areas that required getting out and walking the canoe for a distance with the bottom dragging on the stream bed. I thought this time we would ride along with the flow and just steer as needed. Futher down stream a tree in the water at a bend had a canoe in our group held against it, the current pushed the canoe under water and held it there out of sight below the obstruction. No one was harmed but an example for me of the moving waters power. With great effort the canoe was pulled free from under water by the young men of our group. The remaining trip required great effort at places to keep our canoes from being forced into the bank or against trees in the water. The anticipated easy canoe trip became an event to remember. I would guess the higher grounds around the canoe livery waters likely adds to the runoff and quick changes of flow rates. The parking lot there has been full lately with vehicles when I have driven past a very busy canoe livery close to Columbus.
Be safe wear a life jacket it can save your life.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

At least the outcome was not tragic: http://www.10tv.com/content/stories...ek-calls-harrowing-rescue-miracle-of-god.html


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what to make of it. As an isolated incident, it just sounds like an inexperienced paddler hitting a log. But when you find out an additional 8 people needed rescued that day....you gotta think Trapper John's has their head up their arses.
I'm certain that no one from Trapper's paddles the river each day. I'm sure they just rely on gauge readings and feedback from paddlers on obstacles. And apparently they aren't that good at interpreting the gauges.
They run a pretty loose ship over there. I know the last time they shuttled me, people were carrying huge coolers of beer into their canoes without being sneaky at all about it. Trapper Johns sure didn't have any issues with the drinking.
I hope their liability waiver is good...


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Bubbagon said:


> I'm not quite sure what to make of it. As an isolated incident, it just sounds like an inexperienced paddler hitting a log. But when you find out an additional 8 people needed rescued that day....you gotta think Trapper John's has their head up their arses.
> I'm certain that no one from Trapper's paddles the river each day. I'm sure they just rely on gauge readings and feedback from paddlers on obstacles. And apparently they aren't that good at interpreting the gauges.
> They run a pretty loose ship over there. I know the last time they shuttled me, people were carrying huge coolers of beer into their canoes without being sneaky at all about it. Trapper Johns sure didn't have any issues with the drinking.
> I hope their liability waiver is good...


If I read it right, I think the other people were just staying with that injured person and they were all removed from the one area rather than float to a pick up point after the friend was squaded away.

On another note, I think that those people drinking assume their own risk and it shouldn't be on the establishment if they choose to drink and get injured because of it. That would almost be like renting a car and getting an ovi in it.. They made that decision and should be the only ones liable for it.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That's exactly the way I see it. I'm very big on personal responsibility.
But alas, we live in such a crap-ass litigious society. I'm always just shocked that Trapper's is so willing to put drunks in their canoes.
But yes, if someone is gonna get drunk and get in a canoe, anyone's canoe, what happens next is on them.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

_-------


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

There was no mention of alcohol in the story.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I wasn't implying alcohol was involved. My point was about the livery. Trapper's very willingly sends drunks down the river every day.That's all.
Hey...I drink when I'm on the river. It's not like I'm passing judgement. My point was it surprises me that Trappers does nothing to discourage it when people rent their canoes.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I know you weren't implying that, Bubba. The previous post to mine seemed to make that assumption before it was edited.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Strainers scare the crap outta me. Two near misses got me off the river years ago.


----------

